# Need rear sway bar help !!



## Irishmic (Sep 24, 2013)

Where is the best place to find a F-41 sway bar and boxed in trailing arms for my 67 gto. Thanks


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

http://www.summitracing.com/


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Have pulled and installed many 7/8" A body rear sway bars over the years. the early 442 rear bars are actually bent a little different than the later 60's -72 stock 7/8" rear bar. Most of the aftermarket offerings (Addco, etc) aren't bent anywhere near the stock shape, and to many of us, such an installation the appearance just looks odd.

The boxed inserts have been reproduced for over 20 years, and having bought quite a few pair at wholesale, it's going to be hard to beat the following deal. I'm definitely not a Year One or an OPGI guy, just throw this out as it is a very good package price.

https://www.opgi.com/chevelle/CH2233/


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have had an Addco bar on my '65 for many years.....works great, looks ODD. Factory contours are the way to go, for sure.


----------

